# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Поздравлялки!!!

## yakudza

В жизни наших форумчан происходит много радостных событий. Давайте поздравляться здесь!

----------


## yakudza

От всей души поздравляем (я, муж и Вика) Оксаночку kiara!!! 

 :С днем рождения!: 

Желаем ей продолжать движение вперед к новым успехам, новым вершинам, новым эмоциям, новым проектам! Навстречу себе! 

 :Волна:

----------


## kiara

Катюшь, спасибо большое за поздравление и отличное пожелание!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! И Гере с Викой тоже спасибо)

----------


## Домик в деревне

Оксаныч, я тоже тебя поздравляю, целую и обнимаю, при случае и лично!
Успехов в воплощении мечт!
офф. мне приехал айхерб, а тебе?

----------


## kiara

Спасибо Олесь!
Офф.А мне нет((( но раз до тебя доехал - значит и мне должОн уже вот-вот...хотя - должен был по идее раньше...

----------


## Домик в деревне

да, твой выехал раньше =( 
мы уже на прошлой неделе получили. в четверг, то ли пятницу. 
жаль, они треккинг не дают. ежели в ближайшие дни не придет извещение, то м.б. имеет смысл на почту сходить так.

----------


## yakudza

Поздрвляем с днем рождения нашу незабываемую nezabudku!!! 

Всего самого доброго, теплого и светлого!!!)))))

----------


## kiara

Девочки, а так же мальчики)! Всех поздравляю с Днем семьи, любви и верности!!!!
Пусть наше счастье только растет, а любовь крепнет и продолжается в наших детях!

----------


## kiara

Поздравляем Катюшку-yakudza и её семью с рождением второй дочки Маргариты!!!!!
Самых теплых пожеланий им! УРА девчонкам!!!

----------


## yakudza

Спасибо!!!!

----------


## yakudza

Поздравляем с днем рождения Ласточку!!!
Желаем светлого неба и легкого полёта!!!

----------


## kiara

Сегодня поздравляем нашу Веснушку-очаровашку и улыбашку Оленьку с днем рождения!
Самых радостных и теплых пожеланий, семейного благополучия и простого женского счастья) И пусть самые сокровенные мечты непременно исполнятся!

----------


## kiara

А еще наша Ритуля (мамаРита)родила ДОЧЬ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ура!!!!!!!
Поздравляю от всего сердца!!!!

----------


## yakudza

> Сегодня поздравляем нашу Веснушку-очаровашку и улыбашку Оленьку с днем рождения!
> Самых радостных и теплых пожеланий, семейного благополучия и простого женского счастья) И пусть самые сокровенные мечты непременно исполнятся!


Оль, присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! Удачи и любви тебе и твоей семье!

----------


## yakudza

> А еще наша Ритуля (мамаРита)родила ДОЧЬ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ура!!!!!!!
> Поздравляю от всего сердца!!!!


Урррра! Доченька! Класс! Когда? Сегодня? Поздравляем!!!

----------


## Polixenia

Рита, мои поздравления!!! Ура!!! Как назвали доченьку?

----------


## kiara

> Урррра! Доченька! Класс! Когда? Сегодня? Поздравляем!!!


Катюшь, не знаю)))) подглядела в Одноклассниках поздравление от кого-то для Риты)))))появилось вчера)

----------


## mamaRita

Спасибо огромное за поздравления!!!! :Smile:  Родилась наша Алёна Дмитриевна 17 августа. Безумно рады доченьке и все сложности сразу стали казаться проще :Wink: )))

----------


## kazangi

Поздравляю Гошу и Кузю с Днем рождения!!! Мальчикам большого будущего, мамам и папам - чтобы детки только радовали.

----------


## Веснушка

СПАСИБО!!!! мы тоже присоединяемся к поздравлялкам Кузи!

----------


## kiara

Спасибо большое! И взаимное поздравление нашему "соседу" - Гошику)

----------


## kazangi

Сегодня 14.10.11 Мария Трофимова родила третьего сына! Поздравляем!!! Ура! Ура! Ура!

----------


## Веснушка

здорово!!!! ура!!!! наши самые искренние поздравления!!!

----------


## Мария Трофимова

Ух ты! Спасибо огромное за поздравления! Неожиданно, но очень-очень приятно!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Мария! Ничего себе, третий сын! Как по-царски это!!!! Поздравляю!!! Пусть растут все богатырями на радость родителям!

----------


## yakudza

ТРИ! Три! три! тРи!Триииии!!!!! ТРИ годика исполняетя сегодня нашему Дамирику!!!! 
Домик, поздравляем! Представляешь, уже три!!!  Уже так много, и еще так мало! Столько ещё впереди!
Уррааа!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## yakudza

И поздравляем Арсенечку с пятилетием!!!!

----------


## Домик в деревне

спасибо огромное! 3 года???? когда????

----------


## kiara

Мамочки, матушки, мамульки - всех нас, милые, нежные, сердечные и добрые с праздником!!!!!!!!
Счастья, терпения и радости нам, сил и мудрости!
И всем мечтающим и ждущим - деток столько, сколько хочется)

----------


## Домик в деревне

Присоединяюсь у поздравлениям! Всех мам! Чтобы в домах было тепло и уютно, чтобы дети смеялись, визжали, кричали и не приходили с прогулки чистыми!!!

----------


## Polixenia

Мамульки-красотульки! и я поздравляю вас (и себя заодно) с нашим праздничком! Мы самые лучшие, самые красивые и самые замечательные! Ура нам!)))

----------


## IRISCHKA

ВСЕХ ФОРУМЧАН ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!! ЖЕЛАЮ ЗДОРОВЬЯ, СЧАСТЬЯ, УСПЕХОВ ВО ВСЕМ! ПУСТЬ ВСЕ ЗАДУМАННОЕ СБУДЕТСЯ В НОВОМ ГОДУ!!!

----------


## kiara

И я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!
Самых теплых, приятных и семейно-радостных праздников всем-всем!
А в новом году пусть невзгод будет меньше, а свершений и побед как можно больше! Счастья и благополучия вам и вашим семьям!

----------


## IRISCHKA

Амина, с днем рождения!

----------


## kiara

Маринк, с Днем варения!!!!! Ура!

----------


## yakudza

Мариночка! С днем рождения!!!!!!!!!!
Пусть всё намеченное сбывается!

----------


## mamaRita

С Днюхой, наш кормилец, вдохновитель и вообще... Спаиб тебе, что встретилась на непростом и легком пути осознанного родительства, Маринк!  :Wink:

----------


## Домик в деревне

Марина, тоже зашла написать про кормильца!!! *рыдает и бросается на шею* Я так соскучилась по твоим тортикам! И по всем девочкам. Ахххх.
Желаю тебе здоровья, сил, терпения, счастья, любви, вдохновения и всего самого прекрасного!!!

----------


## Амина

Ой, девочки, только что нашла ваши поздравления) СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!) Тааак приятно)))

----------


## летняя мама

Поздравляю всех с первым весенним днём!
Звонкой капели и ласкового солнышка!

----------


## kiara

Да-да! С весной нас!!!!!
И чтоб не только за окном, но и в душе!!!

----------


## Домик в деревне

И я вас поздравляю с весной, дорогие! 
Прощай зимняя хандра, привет весеннее солнышко!

----------


## kiara

Катюшку - Якудза от всей души поздравляю с Днем рождения!!!!!!!

----------


## Амина

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! Побольше солнечных деньков и радостного настроения!

----------


## IRISCHKA

С днем рождения Катя - Якудза! Всего самого-самого хорошего!!!

----------


## yakudza

Спасибо, девчат!

----------


## yakudza

Мамы, жёны, девчата, любимые, обнимаемые, красавицы, с праздником!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## IRISCHKA

И я присоединяюсь! С праздником девчонки! Отличного весеннего настроения всем!!!

----------


## yakudza

Олесик-Домик!!! Поздравляем с днем рождения!!! Пусть все бури и переживания уходят, остется только умная и сильная альфа - гарант мира и спокойствия в семье!)))))))) И еще желаю вам-таки Домика!))))

извини, что вовремя не поздравила)))

----------


## kiara

Ааааааа! Я тоже проворонила-прости(
Олесик - с Днем рождения тебя, дорогая!!!!
Счастья, счастья и еще раз счастья)
И замечательного домика - такого, как мечтается.
А еще дочку- они у вас особенно славные получаются))))

----------


## IRISCHKA

Олеся и я присоединяюсь)))
С днём рождения!!! Желаю здоровья, счастья, успехов во всём и исполнения всех твоих желаний!

----------


## Kusya

С днем рождения!! Желаю постоянного счастья в душе, гармонии и неотразимой женственности 
 :Волна:

----------


## polya

С днем рождения!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девочки, милые, спасибо большое. Пожелания такие теплые-душевные.
В этом году в свой день рождения была в путешествии. Только что вернулись. Было очень здорово.

----------


## Polixenia

Олеся, присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! А также жажду узнать, по каким странам путешествовали)

А также! Поздравляю с годовасием Василия Казанджи и его замечательную мамочку) Если что, юбилей вчера, 22-го марта, был. А моей Лизке вчера же стукнуло два! (это я скромно тоже набиваюсь на поздравления)))

----------


## IRISCHKA

Оксана, поздравяю Лизу с днём рождения! Желаю здоровья и всех детских радостей! Уже два года, здорово! БОльшая!

----------


## kazangi

> Олеся, присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! А также жажду узнать, по каким странам путешествовали)
> 
> А также! Поздравляю с годовасием Василия Казанджи и его замечательную мамочку) Если что, юбилей вчера, 22-го марта, был. А моей Лизке вчера же стукнуло два! (это я скромно тоже набиваюсь на поздравления)))


Оксан, спасибо! И Лизу с Днем Рождения, пусть растет большой и красивой! (вспоминаю твой дневник)))

----------


## Polixenia

Девочки, Ирочки, спасибо большое!)))

----------


## Polixenia

> Оксан, спасибо! И Лизу с Днем Рождения, пусть растет большой и красивой! (вспоминаю твой дневник)))

----------


## kazangi

Поздравляю Наташу - Панду, с Днем Рождения, который был вчера.

----------


## летняя мама

*kiara*, если верить надписи на главной странице форума, то у Вас сегодня ДР?
Если это так, то поздравляю! Пусть ещё одна свечка на пироге сделает Вашу жизнь ярче!   :С днем рождения!:

----------


## yakudza

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! Новых желаний и новых свершений, Оксан!!!

----------


## Веснушка

Оксана, с Днем Рождения!!!! всего самого наилучшего! Здоровья, любви, взаимопонимания в семье, счастья тебе и деткам!!!

----------


## kiara

Ой, спасибо девчонки!!!!Так рада поздравлениям)
и тому, что наконец-то инет вернули) *кто еще пострадал от позавчерашней аварии на Билайне?!* тормозит, правда, фсёёёёёёё(((но хоть уже загружает что-то и сайт есть)

----------


## IRISCHKA

Оксана поздравляю с днем рождения! Желаю тебе всего самого наилучшего!!!
((( хоть немного с опозданием, но от всего сердца)))

----------


## kiara

Иришка-спасибо большое)

----------


## yakudza

Поздравляем с днем рождения Прынцесску!!! Всего самого доброго и светлого вам и вашей семье!!!  :Волна:

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Спасибо! Очень приятно!

----------


## kiara

*Самых сильных, мужественных, нежных и милых - наших замечательных ПАП поздравляем с Международным днем отца!*
17 июня - Международный день отца.
В России этот праздник не празднуется, но и во всем мире тоже нет единого мнения на счет даты этого праздника, где 19 н6оября, где 14 июня...
А в сущности, пусть будет любая календарная дата, если есть повод еще раз сказать спасибо нашим мужчинам, за то счастье, что мы носим под сердцем, ежедневно качаем на своих руках, кормим, холим и лелеем!
*пойду скажу)))

----------


## kiara

Поздравляем нашу *Лену-Ласточку с днем рождения!!!!*
Самые теплые пожелания тебе, Леночка, в этот день!
И отдельное - приезжай к нам чаще!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!))

----------


## Амина

Да! Присоединяюсь к предыдущему оратору!))) И счастья тебе, Ленок, женского такого чистого счастья и гармонии!

----------


## yakudza

Да, Ленок, с днем рождения!!!!

Здоровья и успеха тебе и твоим ребятам!!!

----------


## yakudza

Поздравляем Оленьку-Веснушку с днем рождения!!!
Желаю тебе Любви, мира и гармонии!!!

----------


## Веснушка

спасибо огромное!!! девочки, с вами так хорошо. как здорово, что вы есть!!!)))))))))))))

----------


## kiara

Олюш! И мои самые искрение и теплые поздравления прими!!!!
С днем рождения, Веснушка!))))

----------


## Веснушка

спасибо!))

----------


## yakudza

Поздравляем Оксану и Кузьму с днем рождения!!!

----------


## kiara

Спасибо большое, нам ооочекнь приятно!
И ведь уже 21 -е, поэтому пора поздравлять семью Оли-Веснушки с рождением Гошика!!!!
От нас с Ку самые теплые пожелания, как от первых ваших соседей))))

----------


## kazangi

Поздравляю Кузю и его семью, Гошу и его семью, и Настю Аскарову с днем Рождения! Мальчикам расти настоящими мужчинами! Насте семейного счастья и уюта.

----------


## Веснушка

спасибо!!! Настю, Кузю и его семью взаимно с ДР!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Поздравляем умничку и красавочку Марину - Амину с днем рождения!!!!! Будь счастлива, детки пусть радуют, беременность пусть будет легкой! Все будет благополучно! Любим-целуем и обнимаем!!!

----------


## Амина

Спасибо, Олесик, большое-пребольшое!))

----------


## yakudza

16 февраля Наташа Шерстюк родила сына Илюшу, 4 кг.))))

----------


## Домик в деревне

> 16 февраля Наташа Шерстюк родила сына Илюшу, 4 кг.))))


Как же здоровско!!!!!!! Поздравляю от всей души!

Еще, кстати, у Кристины незабудки родился сын недавно! Дома!

----------


## Веснушка

Поздравляем! Всем счастья и здоровья!!!

----------


## Амина

И мы всех поздравляем!)) Наташа тоже дома родила) Так здорово, я так рада за всех!))

----------


## kiara

Поздравляем очаровательную Катюшку - yakudza с Днем рождения!!!!
Для тебя - самых радостных и счастливых пожеланий, улыбок и цветов в этот день и всегда)

----------


## Домик в деревне

Катя! Дорогая! Поздравляю тебя! Чтобы все было хорошо, радости, сил, здоровья всем, счастья, желаний и их исполнений! Люблю-целую-обнимаю крепко!!!

----------


## IRISCHKA

Катя, с днем рождения!! Желаю побольше счастливых и  радостных мгновений!!!

----------


## Амина

Катя!!! С прошедшим!!! Сбычи мечт!)

----------


## yakudza

Спасиииибо!!!))))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Дорогие милые девчонки! Поздравляю вас с праздником! Традиционно этот день женский. Пусть ваши родные и близкие радуют вас сегодня и каждый день. Любите себя, балуйте.

----------


## IRISCHKA

Спасибо Олеся!

----------


## kiara

И я присоединяюсь!
С праздником весны, милые) Пусть в душах у нас всегда царит весна и сколько бы их не прошло,сколько бы деток-внуков рядом не бегало - пусть нам всегда будет по 18!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Дорогие девочки и мальчики, сегодня день рождения у нашего форума. Ему 3 года! Поздравляю от всей души. Мне видится, что свою задачу как площадку для уютного и душевного общения он выполняет.
За это время появилось много новых прекрасных деток. Мы много раз встречались, общались, делились радостями и горестями. С большинством участниц познакомились лично. А с кем еще нет, надеюсь, что создадим повод для этого. И это все чудесно! Ура!

Еще по этому поводу предлагаю провести в поддержку сайта небольшую акцию. Давайте создадим каждая новую тему в любом разделе форума. И будут у нас новые темы для разговоров. Что-то что вас волнует в данный момент или показалось интересным. Но именно новую тему, а не просто ответ в уже существующей теме. Темы могут повторяться, мы потом их объединим. Важнее насущность. Не стесняйтесь, девочки!

Тему создать легко, над списком тем в разделе есть кнопка "Создать тему +". Ее нажимаешь и дальше просто вводишь название и пишешь текст.

Люблю, целую, крепко обнимаю!

----------


## Polixenia

Олеся, в первую очередь, поздравляю тебя! Ты большая молодец, что создала этот сайт! Жаль, что мы до сих пор не познакомились лично. *Ушла думать над новой темой*))

----------


## kiara

Ура нашему трехлетке!!!!! 
Совсем серьезный возраст, надо сказать, пора свершений и побед!
И таки да, Олесь, вы большие молодцы! Спасибо вам за это пространство)

----------


## yakudza

Урраааааа!!!!!! Поздравляю нас всех с этим и как принято на днях рождения детей - отдельный тост за родителей! Спасибо создателям за сайт и форум!!!

----------


## kiara

Давайте поздравим нашу Маринку с рождением долгожданной доченьки!!!
Ура!Ура!УРАААААААААААААААА  !!!!!!
Одной принцессой на свете стало больше и мир стал чуточку лучше, добрее и  краше)

----------


## летняя мама

От всей души присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! Маме и малышке здоровья, радости и вкусного молочка!

----------


## yakudza

Урааааа!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Поздравляем!!!!))))))))))))))))))))))))  ))))))) Умнички!

----------


## Амина

Спасибо большое, девочки))

----------


## Мария Трофимова

Марина, поздравляю с рождением дочки!!! Крепкого-крепкого здоровья мамочке и малышке!!!

----------


## Амина

Маша, спасибо.

----------


## kiara

Поздравляем нашу *Олечку-Веснушку* и её семью с рождением второго сыночка!!!!!!!!!!!! 
*20.07.13* у них родился жених для Златочки -  *Фома Алексеевич*)
P.S.Оля-ты любитель 20-х чисел?)))Или твои детки?))
Счастья всем нашим летним малышам)))

----------


## летняя мама

*Веснушка*, поздравляю с радостной встречей с малышом! 


П.С. какие имена красивые: Злата, Фома...

----------


## Веснушка

спасибо!!!! я конечно люблю 20е числа)) ну и вся семья любит цифру 2. у нас ДР: 20, 21, 22, 2го)))))

----------


## Мария Трофимова

Оля, поздравляю с рождением второго сыночка!!! Здоровья всей семье!!!

----------


## yakudza

Оленька, Поздравляем!!!

----------


## Веснушка

спасибо девочки! очень приятно! все собиралась написать и никак, Киара, молодец, что меня раскачала)))

----------


## IRISCHKA

Оля, поздравляю Вас с рождением малыша!

----------


## Амина

Ольчик, и тут поздравляю!))) Ура Фоме Алексеичу!) Как Гошке положение старшего брата?)

----------


## Веснушка

спасибо!) Гошка молодец в принципе, особо не лезет, даже иногда помогает) один раз правда сказал что без "него" было веселее, ну это потому что сильно кричать не разрешают))))))) а так он плавно как то привыкает. конечно, не нравится когда малявка плачет, ну так кому ж нравится то..)

----------


## kiara

Милые,любимые,самые нежные и лучшие на свете -дорогие Мамочки-поздравляем вас с Днем Матери!!!

----------


## Веснушка

Всех мам с праздником!!!! и особенно маму Риту! у нее еще сегодня День Рождения!!! Счастья Рите и ее семье!

----------


## yakudza

В полку наших пятилеток пополнение! Вчера 25.11 - отметил день рождения Ярослав, а сегодня - Виктория!
Здоровья нашим деткам!!!)))

----------


## kiara

Риту с Днем рождения!
И нашу Викуля-красотулю с пятилетием!!!!!! А также Ярослава-здоровья им,интересных открытий и веселых приключений!

----------


## Веснушка

Здоровья и счастья Ярославу и Вике!!! они такие классные!

----------


## yakudza

Спасибо!!!

----------


## mamaRita

Спасибо, девочки мои хорошие!!! Я тормоз, только сегодня ваши поздравления увидела! Но от того не менее приятно! :Smile:  Катюша, Наташа, вас с пятилетками :Smile:

----------


## kiara

С радостью и теплотой поздравляем сегодня нашу чудесную Олесю-Домик в деревне с рождением богатырского сыночка!!!! Самых светлых пожеланий вам,ночей спокойных,а дней приятных)
А Дамира с Зоей с гордым званием старших деток)

----------


## kazangi

> С радостью и теплотой поздравляем сегодня нашу чудесную Олесю-Домик в деревне с рождением богатырского сыночка!!!! Самых светлых пожеланий вам,ночей спокойных,а дней приятных)
> А Дамира с Зоей с гордым званием старших деток)


Вот это новости! Олесик, с многодетностью вас всех! и с приумножением счастья в доме!

----------


## Амина

Олесик, и тут поздравляю от всей души!!!) Горжусь вами!)

----------


## летняя мама

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! *Домик в деревне* , здоровья малышику! Любви и счастья в доме!

Нас уже  тоже можно поздравить с рождением малыша и многодетностью)

----------


## Веснушка

девочки, милые, здорово то как!!!! с малышиками вас, с прибавлением! вы наша гордость!!! спокойствия и здоровья малюткам, а вам сил и терпения! и любви много-много!!!!!!

----------


## IRISCHKA

Олеся, поздравляю от всей души!!! Здоровья Вам! Терпения, сил и радостных и счастливых дней побольше!!! Умничка!

----------


## IRISCHKA

Летняя мама и Вас от всей души поздравляю!!! Здоровья, счастья терпения и сил!!!

----------


## yakudza

Ура!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Поздравляем от всей души!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mamaRita

Девчонки!!!! Молодечки вы наши!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Как же радостно за вас, Олесечка и Летняя мама! Чтобы всё получалось!!! :Wink:

----------


## kiara

Оля-как чудесно!!!! Прими и от меня поздравления с утроением счастья,радости и любви!!! Мальчик?))

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! *Домик в деревне* , здоровья малышику! Любви и счастья в доме!
> 
> Нас уже  тоже можно поздравить с рождением малыша и многодетностью)


Поздравляю от всей души!
Вы когда родились?
Наш сынок 20 декабря =)

----------


## Веснушка

Олесик, вы теперь в нашем клане любителей двадцатых чисел))) нам 20го было 5 мес))) а можно понаглеть и спросить при имя???)))))))))

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Олесик, вы теперь в нашем клане любителей двадцатых чисел))) нам 20го было 5 мес))) а можно понаглеть и спросить при имя???)))))))))


да, вот теперь в 20ых числах. значит 5 месяцев разница между нашими мальчиками. легко запомнить.
про имя и еще чего-нибудь сейчас в дневник напишу.

----------


## летняя мама

> Поздравляю от всей души!
> Вы когда родились?
> Наш сынок 20 декабря =)


 9 декабря, немного раньше срока. Потому что третье кесарево. 

А так бы тоже в 20-х числах.


Спасибо всем за поздравления и теплые пожелания. Мальчик у нас.

----------


## kiara

Дорогие наши друзья, близкие и далекие! Поздравляем вас и ваши семьи с Новым годом!
Счастья, добра и тепла в ваши дома,благополучия, достатка и процветания. Здорового и радостного детства нашим деткам, а нам ни тревог,ни огорчений) и конечно-пусть все мечты сбываются!!!
С Новым годом,друзья!

----------


## Веснушка

Отличное поздравление какое!!! Спасибо! Всех с Новым годом! Любви, осуществления всех планов, детишкам крепчайшего здоровья!!! и пусть нас становится все больше и больше!!!!)))))))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девчонки, спасибо за пожелания!

И я желаю, чтобы были все здоровы, много радости, терпения, любви в ваши семьи!!!
Чтобы лошадки и кони были выносливыми ваши, катали вас, куда нужно весь год!!!

----------


## kiara

21января-всемирный День объятий!!!
Всех обнимаю))

----------


## kiara

Сердечно поздравляем нашу чудесную Домик в деревне - Олесю с днем рождения!!!
Счастья, радости, веры и любви, пусть все исполнится о чем мечтается!

----------


## Веснушка

И я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!! Олеся, счастья тебе огромного!!!!!

----------


## IRISCHKA

Олеся, поздравляю от всей души с прошедшим днем рождения!!! Здоровья крепкого, счастья, успехов во всем,,, и всего-всего-всего!!! )))))

----------


## летняя мама

*Kati*,поздравляю с рождением доченьки! Здоровья Вам и малышке, спокойных ночей, молочка и радости в семье!

----------


## Kati

> *Kati*,поздравляю с рождением доченьки! Здоровья Вам и малышке, спокойных ночей, молочка и радости в семье!


Спасибо  :Smile: ))

----------


## летняя мама

С Днём Победы!Мирного неба над головой!

----------

